# مشروع تخرج طرق و سكه حديد بتقدير أمتياز



## TAREK MOUSA (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم...

أحببت أن أقدم لجميع المهتمين بمشاريع الطرق و السكك الحديديه خاصتا لطلاب السنه النهائيه فى الهندسه المدنيه مشروع تخرجى أملا أن يستفيدوا منه أن شاء الله..

و قد نال المشروع على تقدير أمتياز(190/200).

و ستجدوا فيه:
1- لوح كامله لمشروع سكه حديد يربط مدينة الغردقه بسفاجا(حيث ترتبط سفاجا مع قنا بخط سكه حديد).
2-لوحة محطة السكه الحديد وميدان المحطه, مبينا فيها كيفية أرتباط السكه و المحطه و الطريق.
3-لوح الطرق , و هو الطريق الذى يربط المحطه بالمدينه.
4-لوحة Interchange لربط المحطه بالمواقع المختلفه.
5-لوحة Intersection داخل مدينة الغردقه.
6-لوحة Culvert لتصريف مياه الأمطار فى حالة حدوثها.
7-بعض الصور المتعلقه بالمشروع.

للتحميل http://d.turboupload.com/d/2039181/GRADUATION_PROJECT_IN_THE_RAILWAY__HIGHWAY.rar.html 

ملحوظه:المشروع المقدم عباره عن اللوح فقط و أن شاء الله سأقوم برفع النوته الحسابيه و صور للمكيت و عرض البوربوينت و كذلك صوره لخريطه لموقع المشروع أذا لاقيت أقبال على الموضوع.
أخيرا أرجوا من كل من سيستفيد من الموضوع بالدعاء للمسلمين.


----------



## sosohoho (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم بصراحة المشروع رائع ومفيد شكررررررررررررررررررا لك ارجو منك المواصلة شكرا لك مراة ثانية


----------



## g_madani (18 سبتمبر 2007)

لم استطيع تحميل المشروع فا رجو ان ترسل لي المشروع بكامله لاني احتاجه على البريد الالكتروني 
[email protected]
وانا شاكر لك


----------



## topoman (19 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي على التوحات و نحن في انتظار المزيد من علمك


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (19 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكل من كتب رد فى الموضوع..
و بالنسبه لأخ G_madani ستجد الملف مرسلا ل*****ك
و السلام عليكم


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 سبتمبر 2007)

لم استطيع تحميل المشروع فا رجو ان ترسل لي المشروع بكامله لاني احتاجه على البريد الالكتروني 
[email protected]
و السلام عليكم


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الحبيب


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (19 سبتمبر 2007)

boumehdi.khaled قال:


> لم استطيع تحميل المشروع فا رجو ان ترسل لي المشروع بكامله لاني احتاجه على البريد الالكتروني
> [email protected]
> و السلام عليكم


تفقد البريد الالكترونى الخاص بك و شكرا على مرورك وباقى المهندسين


----------



## خالد الموريتاني (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*frome mauritania*

SEND MEIT TO  [email protected]


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (20 سبتمبر 2007)

فيه أيه يا جماعه
الرابط شغال...هى فين المشكله
عموما يا أخ خالد أن شاء الله هبعتهولك
و كل سنه و جميع الأعضاء بخير


----------



## dr_aflatooon (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ALI M. ABDALLAH (21 سبتمبر 2007)

لم استطيع تحميل المشروع فا رجو ان ترسل لي المشروع بكامله لاني احتاجه على البريد الالكتروني 
aly_2002_1***********
وانا شاكر لك د م على


----------



## ALI M. ABDALLAH (21 سبتمبر 2007)

لم استطيع تحميل المشروع فا رجو ان ترسل لي المشروع بكامله لاني احتاجه على البريد الالكتروني 
aly_2002_1***********
وانا شاكر لك


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ على.... أرجوا أن تكتب البريد الألكترونى بوضوح لأقوم بأرسال المشروع


----------



## g_madani (22 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي طرق موسى انا شاكر لك على المشروع و ننتظر منك المزيد من المشاركات المفيدة


----------



## خالد الموريتاني (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*frome mauritania*

i'am civil engineer frome mauritania i want your project isend you my cv if you want any document you can contact me


----------



## خالد الموريتاني (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*frome mauritania*

i'am civil engineer frome mauritania i want your project i send you my cv if you want any document you can contact me


----------



## خالد الموريتاني (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*frome mauritania*

i'am your brother frome mauritania i need your project so much if you can send me it i will be so happy i send you my cv


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (24 سبتمبر 2007)

welcome to any arabian civil. engineer
you want my project
you can find it in the attached file
http://d.turboupload.com/d/2039181/GRADUATION_PROJECT_IN_THE_RAILWAY__HIGHWAY.rar.html
if u find any problem just tell mel


----------



## ابو مرتضئ (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ طارق موسى
شكرا ولكن لم استطيع التحميل
abdulhaq_alhaddad***********


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (24 سبتمبر 2007)

لماذا لم تستطع...يا أخى 
عموما لكل من لم يستطع التحميل
بأن يكتب البريد الأليكترونى لأرسل له المشروع
و السلام عليكم.........


----------



## ابو مرتضئ (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ طارق قمت بتالتحميل و لكن كانت عبارة عن صور فقط
abdulhaq_alhaddad***********


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (24 سبتمبر 2007)

لا ستجد معها جميع اللوح كما أوردت فى أول رد.


----------



## shady.f (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مش عارف أحمله 
انا بصراحه مكسوف منك 
ممكن لو تتفضل وتبعته ع الميل
shadoo_2008***********


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (28 سبتمبر 2007)

shady.f قال:


> مش عارف أحمله
> انا بصراحه مكسوف منك
> ممكن لو تتفضل وتبعته ع الميل
> shadoo_2008***********


 
أخى لا توجد مشكله لكن الرجاء كتابت البريد الأليكترونى بوضوح.
و أن شاء الله سأرسله لك.


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (11 أكتوبر 2007)

لم استطيع تحميل المشروع فا رجو ان ترسل لي المشروع بكامله لاني احتاجه على البريد الالكتروني 
[email protected]
و السلام عليكم


----------



## sardia (11 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MOTAZ73 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

لم اتمكن من تنزيل البرنامج آمل أن ترسله لي على Eng_Motaz73***********


----------



## MOTAZ73 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

لم اتمكن من تنزيل البرنامج آمل أن ترسله لي على
[email protected]


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*لمن لم يستطع التحميل*

كثيرا من المتابعين لم يستطيعوا التحميل على الرابط الأول لذلك عملت رابط جديد.
http://www.2shared.com/file/2383307/84049375/GRADUATION_PROJECT_IN_THE_RAILWAY__HIGHWAY.html

و لكن بالنسبه للنوته الحسابيه و النظرى..فلقد فقدت الملف الألكترونى لها و بدأت بكتابة المشروع من جديد على ما أستطعت.و ها هو الرابط.
http://www.2shared.com/file/2383331/464a6583/New_Folder.html

و بالنسبه لصوره للخريطه رقم كودى NG 36 O2b مرسوما عليه الخط المصمم
http://www.2shared.com/file/2383360/4c3aa150/P1000648.html

و لمن يقابل أى مشكله كتابت رد بمشكلته..و سأحاول معالجتهاز


----------



## al-rifaee (16 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخي:
نشكر توجهكم الساعي لادراج هندسة السكك الحديد في منتداناالعزيز 
ارجو ارسال الاطروحة لي على البريد الالكتروني 
ghessan_ali*************
المهندس غسان الرفاعي
مهندس خطوط
الشركة العامة لسكك حديد العراق
وانشاء الله نرفدكم بكل ما يختص بالهندسة المدنية في مجال السكك....مع فائق شكري


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (16 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم...الى الأخ الكريم م/غسان,
لقد قمت برفع المشروع على روابط جديده فى الصفحه الثانيه.و هى روابط شغاله.
أذا لم تستطع التحميل أيضا فالرجاء كتابة بريدك الأليكترونى جيدا لأقوم بأرسال المشروع لك.


----------



## أشرف مختار (17 أكتوبر 2007)

لم أستطيع تحميل المشروع أرجوا أرسالة لى على البريد الالكترونى 
ashraf_youssef722000***********
ولك جزيل الشكر أشرف مختار


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (17 أكتوبر 2007)

يا جماعه المشروع لقد أعدت رفعه و ستجدونه فى الصفحه الثانيه من نفس الموضوع.

و لمن تعذر له التحميل أن يتأكد من كتابة بريده الأليكترونى بوضوح.


----------



## محمد السيد يوسف (17 أكتوبر 2007)

[email protected] أرجو الإرسال


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (25 أكتوبر 2007)

أرجو من كل من شاهد المشروع أن يكتب رد يقول فيه رأيه بصراحه.

و شكرا


----------



## م.ايمن حسام (26 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم :

شكرا أخي (طارق موسى) على هذا الجهد ..

الملفات قيد التحميل ...

سأعطيك رأيي عندما يكتمل التحميل ........


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (28 أكتوبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (30 أكتوبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لكل من قام بالرد
و لكن يهمنى أراءكم حول المشروع.


----------



## م.ايمن حسام (30 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي ..

المشروع في منتهى الروعة وخاصة رسومات الاوتوكاد .....


الله يعطيك العافية ......


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (30 أكتوبر 2007)

أخى كما أوردت سابقا أن النوته الحسابيه الخاصه بى فقدت و ما فى الملف هو ما أستطعت تجميعه فقط
عمتا الرسومات هى أهم ما فى المشروع على الأطلاق.
و شكرا على الرد.


----------



## رامي ربيع (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا

لكن لم يعمل الرابط معي 
انا زميلك في الفرقه الرابعه لكليه الهندسه ومشروعي طرق اريد كل مايخص مشاريع الطرق القديمه او مايساعدني في المشروع رجاااااااااااء


----------



## رامي ربيع (7 ديسمبر 2007)

ramy_Rabie*************


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 ديسمبر 2007)

لو تكرمت مشكوراً ممكن ترفعه على رابط جديد لمن فاته تنزيله 
مع خالص شكري 
​


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 ديسمبر 2007)

لو سمحت يا أخي مشكوراً رفع كامل العمل على رابط جديد


----------



## Nashaat derias (10 ديسمبر 2007)

Mr.TAREK
Thank you for your final project.I hope good luck for you.
Eng. NASHAAT DERIAS


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (15 ديسمبر 2007)

أسف على التغيب الطويل على الموضوع.

سأقوم برفع المشروع فى أقرب وقت...ولكن أريد التقييم منكم.

و السلام عليكم


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الجزء الأول:رسومات الأوتاكاد
الرابط المباشر
http://ia360625.us.archive.org/2/it...dway/GraduationProjectInTheRailwayHighway.rar

رابط أخر
http://www.files.to/get/131893/kc8rqhpj64

الجزء الثانى:النوته الحسابيه و النظريه و باقى الملحقات
الرابط
http://www.files.to/get/131894/m7m7vxpm0x

ملحوظه:النوته الحسابيه الخاصه بى فقد جزء صغير منها(و لقد أوجدت ذلك الجزء فى الملف من مشروع زميل لى).

أرجو من الجميع التقييم.

و مع تحياتى........


----------



## رامي ربيع (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا يااخ طارق ، بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك عنا كل الخير و الثواب 

لكن رابط الجزء الثاني لا يعمل ، ولقد حملت الجزء الأول بنجاح
*


----------



## ابن الريف (16 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
مشكور ياباشا مهندس و ارجو منكم ارسال المشروع على بريدي اذاممكن
abumenjel***********
ولكم الشكر و التحية .


----------



## ابن الريف (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بريدي
abumenjel***gmail.com


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (17 ديسمبر 2007)

لماذا يا أخى لم تستطع التحميل.

يمكنك التحميل برابط مباشر.


----------



## الملكي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو انت ترسلي المشروع الى ال***** shahari_2007************* واكون منون لك اخي


----------



## al haska (4 يناير 2008)

SEND MEIT TO [email protected]
THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## جمالبنا (6 يناير 2008)

الموقع محجوب بالسعودية


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (7 يناير 2008)

الجزء الأول:رسومات الأوتاكاد
الرابط المباشر
File: GRADUATION PROJECT IN THE RAILWAY & HIGHWAY.rar
DownloadLink: http://rapidshare.com/files/81845101/GRADUATION_PROJECT_IN_THE_RAILWAY___HIGHWAY.rar

http://ia360625.us.archive.org/2/it...dway/GraduationProjectInTheRailwayHighway.rar


الجزء الثانى:النوته الحسابيه و النظريه و باقى الملحقات
الرابط

DownloadLink: http://rapidshare.com/files/81845746/New_Folder.rar


ملحوظه:النوته الحسابيه الخاصه بى فقد جزء صغير منها(و لقد أوجدت ذلك الجزء فى الملف من مشروع زميل لى).

أرجو من الجميع التقييم.


----------



## ايــسووورابغ (7 يناير 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير
السلام عليكم...الى الأخ الكريم م/غسان,
لقد قمت برفع المشروع على روابط جديده فى الصفحه الثانيه.و هى روابط شغاله.
أذا لم تستطع التحميل أيضا فالرجاء كتابة بريدك الأليكترونى جيدا لأقوم بأرسال المشروع لك.
[email protected]


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (7 يناير 2008)

جزااااك الله خير


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (7 يناير 2008)

يا جماعه أرجو معرفتة أرائكم فى المشروع.


----------



## ناصر علي المسلماني (7 يناير 2008)

ارجوا ارسال المشروع علي الميل [email protected]


----------



## اعجال (8 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ولو تسمح تعيد رفع على رابط التحميل من جديد اذا ما فيها كلفة عليك وشكرا حاقولك راي بعدما اشوف المشروع لاني بحاجة اليه وبما فيها من افكار جديدة


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (9 أبريل 2008)

[email protected]
لم استطيع تحميل المشروع فا رجو ان ترسل لي المشروع بكامله لاني احتاجه على البريد الالكتروني


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (9 أبريل 2008)

لم استطيع تحميل المشروع فا رجو ان ترسل لي المشروع بكامله لاني احتاجه على البريد الالكتروني my202018yahoo.com


----------



## هيام مراد (10 أبريل 2008)

نريد مواضيع أكثر توسعا" عن الطرق وكيفية تصميم طريق وفق نظام الاشتو ..............


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (10 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا اخى ,لم استطيع تحميلهل والحصول عليها ,ارجو ارسال الملف المشروع على بريد الالكترونى buhm.2008*********** مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (10 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا اخى ,لم استطيع تحميلهل والحصول عليها ,ارجو ارسال الملف المشروع على بريد الالكترونى buhm.2008***********


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (11 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم.....

سأقوم برفع المشروع مجددا فى أقرب وقت فراغ لدى.

شكرا على المرور الكريم.


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (14 أبريل 2008)

أسف على التأخير..
رابط المشروع
http://www.sharebig.com/d/sbqcrrzrc...TION PROJECT IN THE RAILWAY & HIGHWAY.rar.htm

رابط النوته الحسابيه
http://www.files.to/get/232783/o27qikysm9


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (14 أبريل 2008)

لم استطيع تحميل المشروع فا رجو ان ترسل لي المشروع بكامله لاني احتاجه على البريد الالكتروني my202018***********


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (14 أبريل 2008)

Thank you my brother,please send to me by burhanmuhamed***********


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووور يا أخي طارق موسى
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم يا مهندس طارق


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (15 أبريل 2008)

ممكن لو سمحت تيعتلي المشروع علي البريد [email protected]


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (15 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك خير ياهندسة


----------



## مهندس محمد عمر (16 أبريل 2008)

أرجو أن تبعت لي الموضوع علي ال***** لأنني لم أستطيع التحميل .وجزاك الله كل خير
eng_mohammed86***********


----------



## الفاضلى_2 (16 أبريل 2008)

يا عزيزى ارجوا التكرم بتنزيل المشروع على ال***** 
[email protected]


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (17 أبريل 2008)

*أعادة الرفع*

_رابط المشروع_
http://www.sharebig.com/d/sbqcrrzrc/...IGHWAY.rar.htm

*رابط النوته الحسابيه*
http://www.files.to/get/232783/o27qikysm9 11-04-2008 10:08


----------



## رهف خليل (18 أبريل 2008)

كيف الحال و ارجو من الله ان تكون بصحه جيدة ارجو ارسال المشروع على البريد الالكترونى حتى اتمكن من الاطلاع المشروع و هذا البريد الالكتروني
Ibrh_73*************


----------



## رهف خليل (18 أبريل 2008)

مع فائق الاحترام و التقدير 
ال***** Ibrh_73*************


----------



## رهف خليل (18 أبريل 2008)

ال***** 
Ibrh_73***********


----------



## رهف خليل (18 أبريل 2008)

ارجو ارسال المشروع على الهوت ميل 
Ibrh_73


----------



## رهف خليل (18 أبريل 2008)

ارجو ان تبعت المشروع


----------



## saol221 (21 أبريل 2008)

thank you very much for this valuble subject...... could you please send the whole subject to my E-Mail : free2saol***********


----------



## كورانالمساح (7 أغسطس 2008)

لم استطيع تحميل المشروع فا رجو ان ترسل لي المشروع بكامله لاني احتاجه على البريد الالكتروني
goran.nashreen***********


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (7 أغسطس 2008)

من عنده برنامج لحساب مناسيب للسوبر من حيث قيمة السوبر وطول منطقة التغير فى المدخل و المخرج 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (7 أغسطس 2008)

من عنده برنامج لحساب مناسيب للسوبر من حيث قيمة السوبر وطول منطقة التغير فى المدخل و المخرج 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## الفاضلى_2 (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك و لكن لم استطع التنزيل ارجو ان ترسله على ال***** [email protected]بارك الله فيك


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (30 أكتوبر 2008)

سؤال هام قطار يسير بسرعة 120كم يوجد R=10000m هل يحتاج فى التصميم الى supereleveion ام لأ


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (1 نوفمبر 2008)

دائما تظهر هذه العبارة Your file could not be found. Please check the download link
ارجوا ان ترسله لي على الاميل aalherama***********


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (1 نوفمبر 2008)

علي محمد الهراامه قال:


> دائما تظهر هذه العبارة Your File Could Not Be Found. Please Check The Download Link
> ارجوا ان ترسله لي على الاميل Aalherama***********


على ******


----------



## moamenasd (7 نوفمبر 2008)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_مبروك على المتياز وبالتوفيق_ 
بس انا بالسعودية ومش عارف افتح الامتداد اللى منزل عليه المشروع .فبعد اذنك ممكن تنزله على الرابد شير او تبعته ليا على الميل moamenebrahimasd*********** وشاكر جدا


----------



## moamenasd (7 نوفمبر 2008)

سورى انا اللى وضعت الميل moamenebrahimasdبعدين ات ياهو توت كوم 
وشكرا


----------



## eng: issa (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير مع اني لم استطيع التحميل


----------



## سامو2006 (8 مارس 2009)

can u download the project another time becuase it dosenot exist now


----------



## سامو2006 (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك انا لم استطيع التحميل


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك الزميل العزيز
لم استطع تحميل اي ملف
لذا يرجى التكرم بارسال الى ال***** التالي
yaqoub_atawneh***********
مع جزيل الشكر
ات ياهو دوت كوم


----------



## الخطيب (9 مارس 2009)

الاخ طارق اجو منك التكرم بارسال المشروع لي
لاني والله مزنوق في المشروع لانيهسلمه بعد شهر تسليم ابتدائي
ragab_84***********


----------



## al-rifaee (14 مارس 2009)

نشكر كل من يرفدنا بالمعلومة المفيدة والكلمة الطيبة وعسى ان تكونوا كـ (الماءخير لا ينضب)*المهندس
غسان الرفاعي
سكك حديد العراق*


----------



## al-rifaee (14 مارس 2009)

ارجو ارسال الموضوع على البريد الالكتروني eng_ghessan_irr*********** كون الرابط لا يعمل مع الشكر مقدما
المهندس
غسان الرفاعي
سكك حديد العراق


----------



## abushabbab (14 مارس 2009)

سلام عليكم الاخ الفاضل ارجو ارسال المشرووع كاملا للضروره القصوى وشكراeng-awadh*************


----------



## hayderhka (15 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز الرابط غير شغال ارجو ارساله على [email protected]


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (17 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الفاضل جزاك الله خير لافادتك , لكن رابطك لايعمل ارجو رفعه مره ثانيه


----------



## rmimz (16 يونيو 2009)

send me please ([email protected])


----------



## rmimz (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم، انا مهندس ميكانيك اعمل مع احد مكاتب الدراسات العالمية المتخصصة في مجال السكة الحديدية و النقل الحضري. وخاصة مع هذا الكم الهائل من المشاريع المبرمجة في وطننا العربي أود تبادل النقاش مع اخو اننا.


----------



## xfive (16 يونيو 2009)

plz can u send me the project i need it thanks my email: bazdouz.mohamed[@]laposte.net 

thanks so much


----------



## husein100 (17 يونيو 2009)

لم استطيع تحميل المشروع فا رجو ان ترسل لي المشروع بكامله لاني احتاجه على البريد الالكتروني 
[email protected]


----------



## odwan (18 يونيو 2009)

الأخ الكريم بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وحفظك
الملف غير موجود بالرابط الرجاء منكم وضعه على موقع يعرفه الجميع
لكم منى كل تقدير وإحترام كبيرين
وفق الله لجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (18 يونيو 2009)

يرجى رفع جميع المتعلقات يا اخي
تحياتي


----------



## ma79 (18 يونيو 2009)

merciiiibien nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnhttp://www.startimes2.com/


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (1 يوليو 2009)

أعتذر لكل من تصفح موضوعى وحاول تحميل المشروع و وجد الروابط معطوبه

الروابط الجديده
الرسومات:
http://hotfile.com/dl/7863421/6ae36f4/GRADUATION_PROJECT_IN_THE_RAILWAY__HIGHWAY.rar.html

و لكن بالنسبه للنوته الحسابيه و النظرى..فلقد فقدت الملف الألكترونى لها و هذا ما أستطعت إيجاده.و ها هو الرابط.
http://hotfile.com/dl/7863543/cc0b9d1/New_Folder.rar.html

و بالنسبه لصوره للخريطه رقم كودى NG 36 O2b مرسوما عليه الخط المصمم.
http://hotfile.com/dl/7863923/a23b64f/P1000648.JPG.html


----------



## نورمحمدترك (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Eng.wisamamro (12 أبريل 2010)

السلا عليكم مشكور على جهودك لم استطع تحميله اذا كان بالامكان ارساله للضرورة على [email protected]


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 أبريل 2010)

:31::31::31:
الأخ الفاضل طارق
نشكرك على جهدك واهتمامك بالموضوع
نرجوا منك لو تكرمت برفع كامل العمل على موقع يسهل التحميل منه
وذلك تيسيرا لجميع الاخوة الزملاء المهتمين بالموضوع
واذا سمحت ترسله لي على بريدي [email protected] 
آت ياهو دوت كوم . وسأحاول مساعدتك برفعه على موقع جيد ليتسنى لكافة الاخوة التحميل منه
مع شكري الجزيل لك سلفا , وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مستر ممادو (13 أبريل 2010)

الجرجا ارساله لي ع [email protected]


----------



## عامر عبد الحميد (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي ولكني كذلك لم استطع تحميله فلو تتفضل وترسله الى البريد الخاص بي فاكون شاكرا لك 
[email protected]


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (15 أبريل 2010)

الموقع لا يفتح


----------



## حسام بوشكش (15 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت ترسله على [email protected]


----------



## matrriix (7 مايو 2010)

لو سحمت يا بشمهندس ترسل لي المشروع او ترفعه من جديد [email protected]وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ma79 (8 مايو 2010)

لم استطيع تحميل اخي الكريم يريت رابط اخر يستفيد به الجميع وليس علي الاميل لي فقط ومشكور


----------



## mostafammy (8 مايو 2010)

الرجاء لرفع مره خرى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود الناصري (9 مايو 2010)

ارجو ارساله لي فانا محتاجه جدا واكون شاكرا فضلكم
[email protected]


----------



## عامراليمني (10 مايو 2010)

مشكور ياالغالي يااعز انسان كمان كان عندي مشروع تخرج مساحه وطرقات دبلوم تقني جاهزمجهز كنت اريد اضافته للاخوه وانا متاكد انه بايفيدكم مكون من مئه وستون ورقه لاكني لم استطيع اضافته كرابط مادريت ايش المشكله حاولت ان اراسل المشرف لكي يوضحلي كيفيه اضافته لاكني لن اجد الرد والي عنده فكره كيف يمكنني اضافته يراسلني ونشاء الله المشروع يفيد خاصه الطلاب


----------



## عامراليمني (10 مايو 2010)

واي واي الرابط ده دوخنا والله


----------



## foash2020 (10 مايو 2010)

لوسمحت ممكن تبعتهولي عشان انا معرفتش انزلو على[email protected]
ضروري عشان محتاجو ضروري


----------



## shalkm (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا هندسه بس كنت عاوز النوته ضرورى جدا لو سمحت لو قدرت تبعتهالى ع الاميل بتاعى ده [email protected] .... بارك الله فيك


----------



## بن ضو (24 يونيو 2010)

please send to [email protected]
thanks


----------



## akrmx3 (16 يوليو 2010)

*المشروع لو تسمح*

المشروع حق السكك الحديدية لو تسمح ولومعك اي مشروع عن الطرقات جزاك اللة خير
على الايميل هذة [email protected]​


----------



## المساح0 (17 يوليو 2010)

لم استطع تحميل المشروع الرجاء ارسالة على البريد الالكتروني
[email protected]
الف الف شكر:77:


----------



## بنهاوى فاضى (22 يوليو 2010)

الرابط مش شغال عندى انا اسف بجد بس لو هتعبك معاية انا فى هندسة عين شمس ومهاخد ان شاء الله مشروع طرق ممكن تبعتة على الاميل لو سمحت [email protected]


----------



## عدنان الشايف (31 يوليو 2010)

اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 أغسطس 2010)

اتمني اخي العزيز 
رفع الملف مرة اخره 
لتعم الفائدة
باراك الله فيك


----------



## هاوي قصيده (3 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الكريم

لم يتم التحميل لوجود عطل بالرابط

ارجوا ارساله

[email protected]


----------



## حسين ابو صبحة (3 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الكريم الرابط غير موجود
ارجو ان ترسل لي مشروع تخرج الخاص بالطرق على الايميل بالسرعة الممكنة
[email protected]
وشكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## بهاء الدين مبارك (3 أغسطس 2010)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ... *لم استطيع تحميل المشروع فا رجو ان ترسل لي المشروع بكامله لاني احتاجه على البريد الالكتروني [email protected] *


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## عاصم88 (21 أغسطس 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل فنرجو رفعها على موقع رفع جديد
لعموم الفائدة للجميع
بارك الله فيك زميلنا العزيز​


----------



## ماهرحسن (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...
*لم استطيع تحميل المشروع فا رجو ان ترسل لي المشروع بكامله لاني احتاجه على البريد الالكتروني *
[email protected]


----------



## العراق نيو (21 أغسطس 2010)

لم استطع تحميل المشروع ارجو ارساله على البريد [email protected] وساكون شاكرا لك


----------



## سامح محمد الحنفي (22 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحت الرابط مش شغال


----------



## سامح محمد الحنفي (22 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحت ممكن ترسلي الموضوع علي الاميل [email protected] بعد استسماح الادارة علي الموافقة


----------



## yassine1994 (8 فبراير 2011)

[email protected] send me
please quickly


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (9 فبراير 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل 
[email protected]


----------



## فالكون (9 فبراير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو اعادة رفعة على رابط أخر


----------



## انس مالك الزاكى (10 فبراير 2011)

تقديرى لك. الرابط لايعمل ارجو لوتكرمت بارسال الموضوع على [email protected]


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (10 فبراير 2011)

*تقديرى لك. الرابط لايعمل ارجو لوتكرمت بارسال الموضوع على [email protected]*
اختك المهندسة نورا محتاجه ضرورى جدا الله يكرمك​


----------



## حسام بوشكش (11 فبراير 2011)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## diaa_500 (12 فبراير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل أخي الحبيب


----------



## حارث البدراني (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي


----------



## nesta7 (13 فبراير 2011)

ابعث لي في هذا الاميال و شكراااا [email protected]


----------



## العريجي محمد (22 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## doomham (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يااخي .بس الرابط مايحمل...............


----------



## doomham (17 يوليو 2011)

* استطيع تحميل المشروع فا رجو ان ترسل لي المشروع بكامله لاني احتاجه على البريد الالكتروني 
[email protected]*


----------



## م شاور (19 يوليو 2011)

الروابط مش شغالة
لو سمحت ابعته ليا على الايميل [email protected] او على [email protected]


----------



## محمدين علي (20 يوليو 2011)

مش راضي يتحمل ممكن ترفعه علي ميديا فير شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## hos1989 (22 أغسطس 2012)

انا محتاج المشروع جدا
[email protected]
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عاشق الهيدروليك (22 أغسطس 2012)

لم استطع التحميل ارجوا منك ارساله لي كاملاً 
[email protected]
وجزاك الله الف خير ونفع بك الامه الاسلامية


----------



## labeni (23 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
أرسلي المشروع على:
[email protected]
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معمر السمومي (28 أغسطس 2012)

*الف شكر وعيدك مبارك*


----------

